# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Клубные формирования. Планирование, организация деятельности

## Натник

Коллеги! у кого есть семейные клубы, у меня к вам просьба, поделитесь методическим материалом - положениями, программами, может сценарии есть...в июне на базе моего СДК район проведет семинар работников культуры  на тему "Работа с семьей", от меня практическое занятие в виде заседания моего клуба семейного отдыха "Вместе". У меня есть простенькое положение и программы...хотелось бы почитать чужие, чтоб как то освежить свои мозги и почерпнуть что то интересное и нужное.. к тому же мне надо вначале рассказать о нем...в ходе освещения надо рассказать - что? зачем? когда? как?...в общем, у кого что есть, поделитесь пож-ста... :Tender:

----------


## Наташкин

> Коллеги! у кого есть семейные клубы, у меня к вам просьба, поделитесь методическим материалом - положениями


Наташ, вот есть только старое положение, т.к. клуб развалился может пригодиться
                                                                                          Утверждаю:
                                                                                          Директор…………..
.
*   ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ* 
о клубе по интересам (название организации) КСК  «Молодая семья» 


1.	Общее положение.

1.1.	  Клуб по интересам «Молодая семья» образовался на базе КСК в 2010г.
  Клуб «Молодая семья»– это организованная форма общественной деятельности, созданная на основе добровольности, общих творческих интересов с целью удовлетворения многообразных духовных запросов и интересов людей.
1.2.	Клуб осуществляет свою деятельность за счет средств КСК и добровольных взносов. 
1.3.	Клуб создается по решению КСК, в объединении создан совет клуба. Вся деятельность объединения осуществляется в свободное от работы время.
1.4.	Клуб способствует организации содержательного досуга, развитию социальной активности, утверждению здорового образа жизни. Содействует формированию у участников моральных устоев, эстетического вкуса, развитию творческих способностей.
1.5.	Виды деятельности:
•	Развлекательно - досуговая 
1.6.	Направление деятельности:
•	Формирование и укрепление внутрисемейных и межсемейных связей
1.7.	Члены клуба имеют право:
•	Принимать участие во всех видах его деятельности
•	Избирать и быть избранными
•	Пользоваться в установленном порядке имуществом объединения
1.8.	Члены объединения обязаны активно участвовать в его работе, соблюдать правила внутреннего распорядка, утвержденные КСК.
•	За активную работу члены клуба могут поощряться в порядке, установленном для поощрения коллективов и участников самодеятельного творчества.


2.	Руководство и контроль за деятельностью объединения.

2.1.	Общее руководство и контроль осуществляет директор КСК, создавая необходимые условия для занятий и проведения мероприятий для клуба.
2.2.	Органом управления объединения является общее собрание участников, оно избирает совет и рассматривает планы работы.
2.3.	Осуществляет практическое руководство деятельностью клуба руководитель методист 2 категории ФИО, которая составляет их планы работы и обеспечивает их выполнении, содействует созданию в коллективе творческой атмосферы и высокой требовательности, обеспечению общественного порядка при проведении мероприятий клуба.


3.	 Материальная и финансовая база объединения.

3.1.	Помещение для клуба предоставляет  КСК, который обеспечивает их инвентарем  в установленном порядке.
3.2.	Базой деятельности объединения  является Каракулинский КСК. Члены клуба несут ответственность за сохранность предоставленных в их пользование материальных ценностей, соблюдение порядка и режима.
3.3.	Руководство клубом осуществляется на общественных началах.
3.4.	Мероприятия объединения фиксируются в журнале, где содержатся сведения о составе клуба, посещаемости занятий, деятельности участников объединения.

Руководитель клуба
   «Молодая семья»:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли у вас перспективный план работы с народным коллективом, учитывая положение о звании "народный самодеятельный коллектив" Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Скажите пожалуйста, вы приказом по учреждению утверждаете списки клубных формирований (количество, жанр, кол-во участников) в начале творческого года???

и еще вопросик, положение о клубном формировании должно быть на каждый  кружок, или одно общее на всех??

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Коллеги! Скажите пожалуйста, вы приказом по учреждению утверждаете списки клубных формирований (количество, жанр, кол-во участников) в начале творческого года???


Да, Наташа, я каждый год утверждаю. А если в течении года у меня добавляются или ликвидируются клубные формирования, я так же пишу приказ.




> положение о клубном формировании должно быть на каждый кружок, или одно общее на всех??


На каждое формирование должно быть свое положение. И положение обо всех клубных формированиях общее.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...в нашем ДК защищаются три коллектива на подтверждение звания "народный"...


Дорогие коллеги, у кого есть опыт в ПОЛУЧЕНИИ этого звания - поделитесь, пожалуйста. 

На днях в РДК состоялся семинар, на котором моему вокальному коллективу предложили принять участие в краевом фестивале им. Калинкина, где будет работать комиссия по присвоению и подтверждению звания *"народный коллектив Алтайского края"*. В нашем районе нет ни одного "народного" и руководство решило выдвинуть нас. Я не скромная, поэтому скажу честно - за 1,5 года моей работы в СДК, наша вокальная группа реально стала лучшей в районе. 

Почитала я наше, Алтайское положение о порядке присвоения звания и у меня есть вопросы к "бывалым" культработникам:
- возникали ли какие-либо сложности с оформлением документов?
- всегда ли рада такому изменению администрация? (наш глава сельсовета пока не в курсе событий...вдруг заартачится из боязни дополнительных финансовых влияний?)
- как надо доказывать и показывать "преемственность" и насколько это важный момент? (у нас, как такового "коллектива-спутника" нет, я лишь только учу детей, по мере возможности. У меня "Детская Творческая Студия", в которой занимаемся различными видами творчества. Быть может надо выделить отдельный вокальный детский коллектив?)

Eщё вопросы - что и как писать по этим пунктам: 
_-творческая характеристика коллектива;
 -творческая характеристика руководителя коллектива;
 -репертуарный план за последние 3 года_

И главный вопрос - что даёт это звание, кроме статуса? 

Девочки, поделитесь, плиз. Я знаю, что вы все здесь добрые, щедрые и отзывчивые!
*Любые советы и комментарии приму с благодарностью.*
Можно на мыло: givxxavonxx@mail.ru

----------


## Наташкин

*VanDerMade*, Ирина, чтобы получить звание необходимо участие в республиканских, а лучше в российских мероприятиях, и занять там призовые места 1,2,3.




> дополнительных финансовых влияний?


Это обязательно, в народном коллективе должны быть ставки, хормейстер, аккомпаниатор.




> может надо выделить отдельный вокальный детский коллектив?


 Можно, если основное направление вокальное.




> У меня "Детская Творческая Студия"


Всё равно нужно будет определиться с жанровой направленностью.




> -творческая характеристика коллектива;
> -творческая характеристика руководителя коллектива;
> -репертуарный план за последние 3 года


Ещё положение о коллективе, планы работы на год, отчеты, рекламные буклеты, афиши. статьи в газете, короче чем больше информации и портфолио, тем лучше.



> И главный вопрос - что даёт это звание, кроме статуса?


Дополнительные ставки.

Ещё каждые 3 года, проходят подтверждение звания "народный коллектив", у нас в Удмуртии. Возможно у вас по другому.

----------

ЮленьКо (30.09.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

> - возникали ли какие-либо сложности с оформлением документов?


не будет сложностей, если вас хотят утвердить




> - всегда ли рада такому изменению администрация? (наш глава сельсовета пока не в курсе событий...вдруг заартачится из боязни дополнительных финансовых влияний?)


изменение штатного расписания положено, но в наше время.... кстати, в вашем краевом положении о нар.коллективе должно быть приложение-какие ставки положены




> - как надо доказывать и показывать "преемственность" и насколько это важный момент? (у нас, как такового "коллектива-спутника" нет, я лишь только учу детей, по мере возможности. У меня "Детская Творческая Студия", в которой занимаемся различными видами творчества. Быть может надо выделить отдельный вокальный детский коллектив?)


можно показать основной состав/или старшую группу и начинающих/младшую группу. но направление творчества- одно




> -творческая характеристика коллектива;


когда возник, сколько детей, кто руководит, цели и задачи,  на основе чего строятся занятия, сколько раз в год выступают, основные успехи, сколько грамот в наградном багаже, чему учатся дети, ....




> -творческая характеристика руководителя коллектива;


фио, год рожд, образование, когда пришла в культуру, какие коллективы были, успехи и достижения, награды, сколько лет в этом коллективе, на каких принципах строит занятие, как самообразовывается и повышает свой уровень, общественная деятельность,  личностные качества




> -репертуарный план за последние 3 года


Таблица
год------наименование номера/постановки----количество участников---срок готовности(май)




> И главный вопрос - что даёт это звание, кроме статуса?


А разве не красиво звучит: *Образцовый* хореографический ансамбль "Полянка"? К статусу и спонсоры поближе, и родители попроще, и детей побольше.





> Ещё положение о коллективе, планы работы на год, отчеты, рекламные буклеты, афиши. статьи в газете, короче чем больше информации и портфолио, тем лучше.


добавлю: 
-материально-техническое оснащение (от ремонта помещения до пошива костюмов и изготовления реквизита= по годам, с источником финансирования и суммами
-копии грамот и дипломов + награды руководителя-касающиеся коллектива и времени работы в нем
-корочка руководителя с курсов ПК
-фото и видео
-отзывы зрителей и односельчан
- письма - отзывы от школы, д/сада, местного хозяйства.....

----------


## VanDerMade

Наталья и Ирина, СПАСИБО! Цитировать не буду, кратко откомменчу.

От нас призовых мест в российских и т.п. не требуется. Дипломы районные имеются. Может так статься, что достаточно будет даже участия в этом фестивале (если на краевом уровне тоже диплом какой-нибудь заработаем). Хотя может сразу и не дадут, но это уже будет очередным "плюсиком".

По поводу ставок - по местному положению - достаточно одной (и других, видимо, не дадут). Вот цитата:
_"16. Непосредственное руководство народным (образцовым) самодеятельным коллективом осуществляет штатный работник учреждения, при котором создан коллектив, - режиссер, дирижер, хормейстер, балетмейстер и др.
17. В народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективах, в составе которых имеется несколько работников учреждения, на базе которого создан коллектив, руководство коллективом возлагается на работника с более высоким образовательным уровнем, профессиональной квалификацией и большим опытом работы."_

По "портфолио" - всё, что есть соберу, в нашем положении всё описано, но Ирина (*Рамоновна*) добавила то, чего там нет, но тоже может пригодится. Спасибо, ещё раз, Ирина!!! :Ok: 

По репертуарному плану я всё-таки не очень поняла... Надо по всем выступлениям за 3 года писать????!!!???? Я всего 1,5 года работаю... До меня и выступали-то раз в год под расход, на местных праздниках.
Ещё пояснение - вокальная группа *взрослая*. Я их 12 лет назад на общественных началах собрала, а работали в СДК тогда совсем другие люди и совсем без энтузиазма, за эти годы почти развалили коллектив и мне, с трудом, удалось вновь собрать немногих из "костяка" старого состава, плюс одного новичка. Но прежний репертуар можно совместно как-то припомнить, полагаю, хоть и не просто это будет описать... Да...напряг с этим пунктом... ох-ох-ох... :Tu: 

Отдельная благодарность за план написания "творческих характеристик"! Если бы писала "отсебятину", то кое-что важное бы упустила, наверняка...
Как я рада, что я на этом форуме!!! *Тут такие замечательные люди!!!* Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Наташкин

> Ещё пояснение - вокальная группа взрослая.


Если взрослая, то коллектив спутник может быть из детей, подростков.



> по местному положению - достаточно одной


вы поёте по фонограммы или есть аккомпаниатор?

----------


## VanDerMade

Наталья, нет у нас аккомпаниатора. Я вообще ОДНА работаю. Уже год прошу у сельсовета купить нам синтезатор, но без результата. Обещаниями кормят, но денег не дают.... А с клавишными можно было бы хоть свои песни сочинять, хоть аккомпанировать, хоть с детьми нормально заниматься. Да и на голоса мне партии раскладывать было бы легче с этим инструментом. Пока же в моём распоряжении личная гитара, да виртуальные (очень неудобные) клавишные на компе... 

Кстати, Вы писали, что к списку документов нужно "ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ о творческом коллективе". Я сейчас целый час копалась в сети, нашла примерные образцы..., а по нашему положению для звания - этого и не надо..., но пусть будет. Я уже сижу сочиняю))).

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...
> - отзывы зрителей и односельчан
> - письма - отзывы от школы, д/сада, местного хозяйства.....


 Снова вопросы. В какой форме эти "отзывы зрителей" вообще бывают? Мне представляется, например, как благодарственное письмо в местную газету, но это было бы актуально после какого-то большого концерта, что в данный момент не подходит... Такой вариант ещё мне видится - завести что-то типа книги отзывов (для всего ДК или конкретно для коллектива), туда можно было бы и "задним числом" благодарности за все концерты вписать - людей много наберётся. Или же коллективное письмо от односельчан...,но куда, кому и с какой стати оно могло бы быть написано???
Что скажете?

----------


## вокся

> В какой форме эти "отзывы зрителей" вообще бывают?


Мы практикуем такой вариант. После концертов зрители пишут отзывы прям на обороте программок. Это затем приклвдываем к разных творческим портфолио, в т.ч. и в край. 
А вообще для краевого  можно просто на компе набрать "выражаем благодарность за ваше творчество... бла-бла-бла Особые слова благодарности за песню "Березка", котрая ... " Подписи и расшифровка. но если найдете зрителя с литературным талантом, который не сочтет за великий труд написать красивый нестандартный отзыв, то совсем хорошо. Копии страниц "Книги отзывов" тоже хорошо. 
До встречи на "Калинкине")))

----------


## Рамоновна

> "ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ о творческом коллективе".


оно должно быть утверждено вышестоящим органом

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...зрители пишут отзывы прям на обороте программок...До встречи на "Калинкине")))


Оксана, у вас к концертам программки печатаются? Крутотень!!! Я такого никогда не делала.... Точнее, делала, только не в СДК, а когда в Бийске рок-фестивали проводила (там программки были нужны, ибо это многочасовое мероприятие с большим количеством частников). Но возьму на вооружение и для какого-нибудь сельского концерта. Например, можно сделать два в одном - программа-приглашение. Спасибо за "фишку"!
На "Калинкине" встречусь с тобой с удовольствием! Не факт, конечно, что мы попадём на Гала-концерт, но будем стараться. :Derisive:

----------


## Натник

а у нас для присвоения звания "народный" или "образцовый" подтверждение (одобрение) от главы поселения на доп.ставки обязательно, без него даже и заявки   не принимает ОК  :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, у кого из вас есть народные коллективы изобразительного искусства? И что вы представляли на них для защиты звания "народный" или "образцовый"?  У хореографов, вокалистов, театралов - понятно. Там есть обязательная программа. У видеостудий - тоже все понятно - нужны отснятые и смонтированные  короткометражные фильмы или полноценный фильм. С изостудиями тоже, вроде бы понятно - рисунки разных жанров. Только как их демонстрировать? В каком виде - электронном или нужно будет оформлять выставку? И в каком количестве? Не могу нигде найти нужной информации.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, а что говорит *ваше областное положение*? Если там нет - что рекомендует центр нар. творчества?
У нас бы грамоты-дипломы запросили, инф. о поступивших по профилю, мат-тех оснащение, книгу отзывов о выставках, фото-видео с выставок и конечно, саму выставку (если комиссия выезжает на место)
Как правило, у нас коллектив-претендент на звание в области давно знают в "лицо", и даже сами рекомендуют защититься.

http://www.vrnfolk.ru/index.php?opti...-35&Itemid=135 вот наше положение, но у вас может быть другое.

----------


## olekanova

создаем женский вокальный коллектив (старый распался с уходом бывшего худ.рука). все в раздумьях на счет названия. хочется чего нибудь красивого, деревенского.но все рябинушки, сударушки, ивушки  и т.п. уже разобрали. может подскажите!

----------


## Рамоновна

*olekanova*, недавно подбирала для смешанного (М и Ж) коллектива

Славяне
Ковчег
Аккорд
Березовый аккорд
Колорит
Березовый край
Поверье
Околица
Полдень
Березовый звон
Звонница
Доля
Раздолье
Встреча
Ларец
Оберег
Посиделки

----------

Тыря (18.09.2017)

----------


## olekanova

> *olekanova*, недавно подбирала для смешанного (М и Ж) коллектива
> 
> Славяне
> Ковчег
> Аккорд
> Березовый аккорд
> Колорит
> Березовый край
> Поверье
> ...


спасибо! завтра предложу своим. посмотрим что выберут

----------


## selenka07

> создаем женский вокальный коллектив (старый распался с уходом бывшего худ.рука). все в раздумьях на счет названия. хочется чего нибудь красивого, деревенского.но все рябинушки, сударушки, ивушки  и т.п. уже разобрали. может подскажите!


Родослав

----------


## лариса львовна

Подскажите пожалуйста где найти документ...кружок не менее 5 человек,ансамбль-?человек,коллектив-?человек группа -?человек,и т.п...у методистов сегодня была ...сайт статистика...а что-то ничего не нашла...

----------


## Натник

> кружок не менее 5 человек,ансамбль-?человек,коллектив-?человек группа -?человек,и т.п.


Лариса, а что именно ты ищешь? ансамбль это от 4 до 12 человек, хор от 13 +, малые ансамбли это дуэты, трио. Или тебе надо знать норматив сколько человек должно быть человек в 1 клубном формировании в сельском учреждении культуры?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Лариса, а что именно ты ищешь?


Наташа, я думаю Лариса хочет знать сколько должно быть человек в группе, ансамбле.кружке. Если я не ошибаюсь, то все это - клубные формирования, а если это так, то наполняемость зависит от группы по оплате труда и от направленности коллектива: 


Типы клубных формирований

Группы по оплате труда


1	
2	
3	
4

Самодеятельного художественного творчества	
12-16	
10-14	
 8-12	
6-10

Декоративно-прикладного творчества и ИЗО	
10-12	
9-11	
8-10	
7-9

Спортивно-оздоровительные	
16-20	
14-18	
12-16	
10-14

Культурно-просветительские и краеведческие	
16-20	
14-18	
12-16	
10-14

Организационно-досуговые	
16-20	
14-18	
12-16	
10-14

Общественные	
14-18	
12-16	
10-14	
8-12

Все эти нормы прописаны в Положении о клубном формировании

----------


## лариса львовна

> прописаны в Положении о клубном формировании


? в положении?? разрабатывала сначала свои...а вчера взяла в районе и этого нигде не прописано...
задала вопрос методистам...группа это сколько человек? а ансамбль? а коллектив? сказали 5 человек это уже кружок ...и у тебя все кружки...а мне посоветовали посмотреть документ на статистике культуры...вот нашла сайт а как справочники посмотреть не поняла..пункт 4.2 http://mkstat.ru/ais/doc/  а для чего мне это надо? у меня хореографическая группа Радуга 9 человек
или ансамбль? или коллектив?? также 7 поют они кто? вот может по виду деятельности они как-то распределяются? и как принято считать? например 4 человека-группа,от 5 -12 коллектив,от 12- ансамбль? помогите разобраться ))) Натник я поняла)) а термины эти используются и в вокальных и хореографических?? уж простите за мою тупь)))
и не нашли мне вчера положение о любительском объединении...клуб шашек,шахмат и клуб теннис, у них такого нет...
и опять мои бараны...в положении прописано что кружок работает по программе...говорю где мне её взять?я сама не составлю...поняла из разговора одно...у любого клубного формирования должно быть:
1.положение(на основании чего оно работает)
2.паспорт.
3.программа(она обязательна)))
4.отдельно составленный план.
5.журнал учёта работы.
6.отчёты за другие года))

----------


## лариса львовна

> норматив сколько человек должно быть человек в 1 клубном формировании в сельском учреждении культуры?


а такой есть документ??



> ансамбль это от 4 до 12 человек,


вот значит поют 7 человек-ансамбль,танцуют 9-ансамбль...а группа это в  это рукоделии?? или как? поёт  группа блестящие)) заметьте не ансамбль)) 
девочки помогите мою кашу  разобрать)))

----------


## Натник

Лариса, ты почитай в интернете, в чем различия  между группой и ансамблем, и тебе все станет понятно, вот например, на мой вопрос - чем отличается ансамбль от группы




> Ничем . 
> Это всего лишь, так сказать, вопрос терминологии . 
> В различных музыкальных жанрах и направлениях существуют разные формы классификации коллективов по численности и по характеру. 
> 
> Ансамбль -- это более академический термин, тогда, как "группа" -- это жаргонное слово и наиболее часто употребляется только в бите и в роке . 
> Сам этот термин -- "группа" -- появился в музыке в конце 1950-х начале 1960-х годов на волне расцвета британского биг бита, который являлся предтечей хард рока .





> Во-первых, самой семантикой (т.е. значением) обоих слов. Ансамбль - слово устойчиво музыкальной тематики. Так называется несколько человек, взявших символическое название, имеющих определенный репертуар, профессионально владеющих музыкальными инструментами и инструментальным вокалом. Ансамбль может состоять минимум из двух человек (дуэт), трех (трио) и более (квартет, квинтет и др.). Ансамблями или вокально-инструментальными ансамблями (сокращенно - ВИА) было принято именовать музыкальные группы в Советском Союзе периода 60-80-х гг. прошлого века. Было одно интересное исключение - "Группа Стаса Намина". В настоящее время термин "ансамбль" оказался вытеснен более общим - "группа". Хотя это слово более многозначно, и к музыке может не иметь отношения вообще. Например, преступная группа, группа товарищей, холдинг-группа и др.


нормы наполняемости кружка, клубного формирования прописываются в положении об этих самых формированиях, тебе же Алла показала, если у ваших методистов нет такой информации (хотя как такое может быть, может вы о разном разговаривали), можно найти федеральное...

вот например, у нас в области, зайди по ссылке это наш ОДНТ, третья сверху строка "Клубная методика", это методичка для методистов, но там есть это самое положение и все нормы, я не думаю, что они будут отличаться от федерального и между регионами.

http://folkro.ru/mtdd/docs/

То, что у любого клубного формирования (независимо кружок или уже сформировавшийся коллектив) должно быть 


> 1.положение(на основании чего оно работает)
> 2.паспорт.
> 3.программа(она обязательна)))
> 4.отдельно составленный план.
> 5.журнал учёта работы.
> 6.отчёты за другие года))


 я полностью согласна.

----------

Танта (09.09.2019)

----------


## лариса львовна

> нормы наполняемости кружка, клубного формирования прописываются в положении об этих самых формированиях, тебе же Алла показала, если у ваших методистов нет такой информации (хотя как такое может быть, может вы о разном разговаривали), можно найти федеральное...


я специально к ним по этому вопросу кружков и приехала)) 



> нормы наполняемости кружка, клубного формирования прописываются в положении об этих самых формированиях,


вот нашла ))прописывается это в приложении таблицей))) 
Спасибо вам девочки))) разобралась)) но те положения ,что мне в районе дали этого нет)) с миру по нитке и  :Ok: 
а писать в документах так детский хореографический ансамбль "Радуга"

----------


## лариса львовна

> это методичка


Ох спасибо Наташенька)) скачала много чего интересного)))сижу уму разуму учусь)))

----------


## Натник

> а писать в документах так детский хореографический ансамбль "Радуга"


все правильно, и, у ансамбля может быть 2-5 (или больше) групп, у каждой группы свое время занятий. И когда они выступают, мы объявляем старшая (младшая, подготовительная) группа хореографического ансамбля "..." Бывает так, что наш хореограф для каких то массовых танцев объединяет 2  группы, тогда объявляем, что на сцене ансамбль.

Единственное, что если у разных групп разные руководители, то названия ансамблей разные ест-но, а то у нас есть такие, что рук-ль один, а названия для групп разные, у коллектива (т.е. ансамбля) из нескольких групп одно название. фухх..не знаю, поняла ты или нет)) :Grin:

----------


## лариса львовна

> поняла ты или нет))


спасибо наташа)))всё поняла))



> мы объявляем старшая (младшая, подготовительная) группа хореографического ансамбля "..." Бывает так, что наш хореограф для каких то массовых танцев объединяет 2 группы, тогда объявляем, что на сцене ансамбль.


вот это для меня))я одна,а групп 2)) младшие и старшие)))

----------


## Рамоновна

*лариса львовна*, нашла - что есть что

Классификация видов детских творческих объединений (из образования, но вполне и нам сгодится)

*Ансамбль* (от французского слова «вместе») – небольшая группа исполнителей отдельных художественных произведе*ний, выступающих совместно как единый творческий испол*нительский коллектив.
*Группа* – это относительно устойчивые объединения детей и педагога на основе единой цели (деклари*руемой и закрепленной в образовательной программе), сходных интересов, потребности в общении и совместной деятельности.
*Кружок* – традиционная форма добровольного объединения детей в системе дополнительного об*разования, расширяющая и углубляющая предметные знания, приобщающая детей к разнообразным социокультурным видам деятельности и расширяющая коммуника*тивный опыт.
*Клуб* – объединение детей и подростков на основе совпаде*ния интересов, стремления к общению, совместному проведе*нию досуга и отдыха.
*Мастерская* – это форма детского образовательного объедине*ния, имеющая принадлежность содержания деятельности к определен*ному виду прикладного творчества, ремесла, искусства и ориентированная на прикладные умения и достижение
уровня мастерства в освоении определенного вида деяте*льности, в освоении специальных технологий.
*Студия* – творческий коллектив в определенном виде деяте*льности, объединенный общими задачами, едиными ценностя*ми совместной деятельности, эмоциональным характером межличностных отношений.
*Театр* – творческий коллектив, где разделение труда, ролей, видов деятельности определяется индивидуальными способно*стями и единым стремлением добиться успеха в исполнении сложного совместного художественного действия на сцене. Те*атр – объединение, которое может организовывать свою деяте*льность в комплексе самых разнообразных форм, видов занято*сти, методов развития творческого потенциала личности и его актуализации. Например, существует «Фольклорный театр», «Театр моды» и др.
*Школа* – форма образовательного объединения, которая сочетает в себе изучение нескольких взаимосвязанных предметов или углубленное изучение одного профиля с устойчивой ступенчатой системой обучения.

----------

Елена Мамаджанова (22.09.2016), лидия зотова (26.08.2017), Танта (09.09.2019), ЮленьКо (30.09.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> вот значит поют 7 человек-ансамбль,танцуют 9-ансамбль...а группа это в это рукоделии??


Лариса, у меня возникает вопрос к тебе : Насколько это важно? Что от этого меняется? Вот у нас, например,  есть женская вокальная ГРУППА. В ней поют 5 человек, но АНСАМБЛЕМ мы ее не называем. Что меняется от этого? Как ты не назови этот  коллектив, петь они не перестанут. Я не могу понять в чем у тебя проблема? 
Точно так же у нас с хореографией. У нас есть хореографический КОЛЛЕКТИВ, а в нем 3 группы. Я не вижу никакой в этом проблемы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> и не нашли мне вчера положение о любительском объединении...клуб шашек,шахмат и клуб теннис, у них такого нет...


Лариса, посмотри эти Положения. Их легко можно переделать под себя.

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о кружке детского творчества «Поделкино»
муниципального  бюджетного учреждения культуры Сальского района "Сельский дом культуры Юловского сельского поселения"

Общие положения.
Настоящее положение регулирует деятельность кружка детского творчества  «Поделкино» (далее «Кружок») и  муниципального бюджетного  учреждения культуры  Сальского района "Сельский дом культуры  Юловского сельского поселения (далее «Учреждение»);
 Под Кружком понимается добровольное объединение людей, основанное на общности интересов, потребностей, запросов в развитии творческих способностей;
 Кружок в рамках своей деятельности:
- организует систематические занятия;
- проводит отчеты о результатах своей деятельности (открытые  уроки, показательные   занятия, мастер-классы);
- участвует в общих программах Учреждения;
- использует другие формы работы и участия в культурной и общественной жизни;
- принимает участие в муниципальных, региональных общероссийских конкурсах, смотрах.
 Численность и наполняемость Кружка определяется его руководителем по согласованию   с директором Учреждения, но не менее 12 человек ;
 В своей деятельности Кружок руководствуется:
- Действующим законодательством Российской Федерации;
- Положением о своем Кружке;
- Договором с руководителем Учреждения;
- Уставом Учреждения;
- Правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка Учреждения.
Цели и задачи:
  	2.1.  Кружок организуется с целью:
воспитания интереса и любви к ручному творчеству,  вовлечению детей  в активную творческую деятельность, создания основы для осознанного выбора и последующего освоение профессиональных   образовательных программ
2.2. Задачами Кружка являются:
-научить детей основным техникам изготовления поделок;
-развить у детей внимание к их творческим способностям и закрепить его в процессе индивидуальной и коллективной творческой деятельности;
-воспитывать трудолюбие, бережное отношение к окружающим, самостоятельность и аккуратность;
-привить интерес к народному искусству;
-обучить детей специфике технологии изготовления поделок с учетом возможностей материалов;
-организовать участие детей в выставках, конкурсах, фестивалях детского творчества.
3. Организация деятельности кружка:
3.1. Кружок создается, реорганизуется, ликвидируется по решению руководителя Учреждения;
3.2. Кружок осуществляет свою деятельность за счет имеющихся на эти цели средств   Учреждения и работает на бесплатной основе;
3.3. Руководитель Кружка составляет перспективные и текущие планы деятельности Кружка, ведет журнал учета работы, а так же другую документацию;
3.4. Порядок ведения документации о работе Кружка, условия участия в Кружке, права и обязанности его участников определяются его положением;
3.5. Организационная работа в Кружке предусматривает:
	- проведение учебных занятий, репетиций;
	- проведения, не реже одного раза в квартал и в конце года, общего собрания участников кружка с подведением итогов работы;
	- накоплению методического материала, а также материалов, отображающих историю  коллектива (планы, отчеты, фотографии, программы, буклеты и т. д.)
3.6. Занятия в Кружке проводятся не менее 3-х учебных часов в неделю (учебный час 45 минут)
3.7. За вклад в совершенствование  и развитие деятельности, организационную и воспитательную работу, участники Кружка и руководитель, могут быть представлены к различным видам поощрений, а именно: почетный знак, грамота, другие отличия  поощрений на основании соответствующих документов местных органов власти.
4. Условия участия в Кружке:
 Участником Кружка может стать любой желающий при условии существования его возрастной группы, наличия свободного места и соблюдений условий настоящего положения;
 Для участи в Кружке необходимы следующие документы:
- заявление о зачислении в Кружок;
- подписанная справка-анкета о прослушивании инструктажа о правилах поведения и техники безопасности на занятиях.
      4.3.  При не соблюдении условий настоящего Положения, руководитель имеет право на  отчисление участника из Кружка.
5. Руководство Кружком и контроль за его деятельностью.
Контроль за деятельностью Кружка и общее руководство осуществляет руководитель Учреждения;
 Для обеспечения деятельности Кружка руководитель организации создает условия, утверждает планы работ, программы;
Непосредственное руководство Кружком осуществляет его руководитель;
Руководитель Кружка:
- составляет годовой план организационной работы, который предоставляется руководителю Учреждения на утверждение в конце текущего года;
- предоставляет руководителю Учреждения отчет о работе в конце текущего года;
- планы работы на следующий месяц  до 5-го числа текущего месяца;
-заблаговременно информирует руководителя Учреждения об изменениях в планах;
- предоставляет ежемесячные отчеты о деятельности Кружка;
- ведет в коллективе  регулярно учебно-воспитательную работу на основе утвержденного плана.
Руководитель Кружка несет ответственность:
- за содержание деятельности Кружка;
- сохранность имущества Учреждения;
-соблюдение правил и норм противопожарной безопасности и техники безопасности;
- чистоту площадки для занятий.

Положение
о  семейном  экологическом  клубе _____________


Организатор клуба:
Эколого - семейный клуб создан на базе Дома культуры_____________

Цель клуба:
- Организация эколого-познавательного семейного досуга на природе;
- Решение конкретных экологических проблем в своем населенном пункте;
- Активизация творческого потенциала семей в решении экологических проблем;
- Гармонизация семейных отношений.

Членство в клубе:
Членами клуба может стать любая семья, члены которой любят природу и активно участвуют в работе клуба.

Права и обязанности:

Члены клуба имеют право:
- принимать участие во всех проводимых мероприятиях;
- быть членами других экологических объединений.

Члены клуба обязаны:
- посещать занятия клуба, участвовать в подготовке и проведении мероприятий;
- участвовать в практической работе по охране природы.

Порядок работы клуба:
Работа клуба осуществляется в течение всего года в виде регулярных занятий (1 раз в месяц) по следующим направлениям:
- культурно -досуговое ( организация семейного досуга, организация походов, экскурсий);
-образовательно - просветительское (конкурсы, выставки, познавательные программы);
- эколого - познавательное (организация эколого-познавательного семейного досуга на природе);
- спортивно - оздоровительное (семейный экологический туризм);
Совет клуба
Совет клуба состоит из трех человек:
1.
2.
3.
Совет разрабатывает и утверждает план работы клуба, привлекает для участия в работе клуба других специалистов

Актив клуба:
- оказывает помощь руководителю занятий в их подготовке и проведению;
- принимает участие в разработке планов работы клуба;
- вовлекает в члены клуба новых участников.

Участники клуба:
Семьи, проживающие в селе_______________________________________

----------

Танта (09.09.2019), ЮленьКо (30.09.2017)

----------


## лариса львовна

> Что от этого меняется?


ничего))) хотелось понять правильно ли я говорю и составляю документы))):у меня группа и вокальная и хореографическая и ДПИ))) вот и задалась вопросом а может я голова садовая не так документы делаю и их называю)))
спасибо вам девчата за ответы на мои вопросы))в район съездила ,а ответы толком так и не получила)) 
вышла на работу после декрета,а у нас в сети ревизия))) документов никаких нет)) куда дела замещающая не понятно?!представляете ))сохранила только устав и план работы на год(и то потрёпанный и грязный) за неделю собрала и составила весь пакет документов...ну тут мои тараканы и давай веселиться)))а может не правильно?давай переделай))и тут неделю назад сокращение...мой дк сократили на клуб...(жителей очень мало) и опять всё переделывай))
а нагрузку на одного хотелось узнать)) у меня 2 танцы,2 дпи,1 поют,1 театр (открыла в этом году) и бабулечки мои попросили их собрать)))петь захотели)) шашки,шахматы ,теннис не считаю)) они вечером приходят,а я их спор разбираю и правила объясняю))а документально должно быть оформлено)))

----------


## бемолик

Уважаемые коллеги,скажите пожалуйста ,отличаются ли требования к вокальному  кружку в дк ,которые посещают дети от творческих  коллективов ? что понимается под кружком в домах и дворцах культуры ?

----------


## Рамоновна

*бемолик*, 

Кружок	
Группа (как правило, небольшая) людей, объединенных общими интересами и регу*лярной совместной деятельностью на осно*ве этих интересов	

1. Не имеет программы.
2. Состав участников фиксированный, на творческий сезон.
3. Состав участников из одной возрастной группы


Любительское объединение (то, что мы привыкли называть ансамблями и самодеятельностью)
Клубное формирование, объединяющее людей с глубоким и устойчивым интересом к общему занятию, стремящихся обменяться его результатами и своими навыками.
1. Имеет репертуар, программу по развитию, график участия в массовых мероприятиях учреждения.
2. Есть свои уникальные культурные ценности, созданные в результате творческой деятельности.
3. Существует, как правило, в художественном самодеятельном творчестве.

----------

бемолик (27.03.2016), Танта (09.09.2019), ЮленьКо (30.09.2017)

----------


## бемолик

> *бемолик*, 
> 
> Кружок	
> Группа (как правило, небольшая) людей, объединенных общими интересами и регу*лярной совместной деятельностью на осно*ве этих интересов	
> 
> 1. Не имеет программы.
> 2. Состав участников фиксированный, на творческий сезон.
> 3. Состав участников из одной возрастной группы
> 
> ...


Спасибо. Как я понимаю,к кружку требований меньше?например,для кружка не является обязательным отчетный концерт,участие в фестивалях? просто часто на практике требования к кружку как к сложившемуся коллективу _хору ,ансамблю.но так как действительно в кружок дети походили,пришли другие ,способности разные,для своего развития посещать кружок могут все,а петь к примеру на сцене далеко нет...,то возникают трудности...Все таки коллектив который должен выступать ,должен формироваться из тех людей,которые действительно способны это делать.

----------

baranvagalina (22.09.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Как я понимаю,к кружку требований меньше?


Скажите пожалуйста, а для чего изначально создан ваш вокальный кружок? Разве не для того, чтобы научить детей петь? А если дети научились петь, то тогда возникает вопрос: "А почему бы им и не поучаствовать в конкурсах, концертах, фестивалях? " Разве этим самым вы не покажите результаты своего труда? 
У нас есть кружок индивидуального исполнительства, который участвует во всех наших концертах, в смотрах и конкурсах, поэтому я особо не вижу разницы между кружком и творческим коллективом. И то и другое относится к самодеятельному народному творчеству, и то и другое является клубным формированием. А раз так, то результат должен быть и у того и у другого коллектива.

Вот пункты из нашего ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ о клубных формированиях.



1.2.Под клубным формированием понимается добровольное объединение людей, основанное на общности интересов, запросов и потребностей в занятиях любительским художественным и техническим творчеством, в совместной творческой деятельности, способствующей развитию дарований его участников, освоению и созданию ими культурных ценностей, а также основанное на единстве стремления людей к получению актуальной информации и прикладных знаний в различных областях общественной жизни, культуры, литературы и искусства, науки и техники, к овладению полезными навыками в области культуры быта, здорового образа жизни, организации досуга и отдыха.

1.3.К клубным формированиям относятся: кружки, коллективы и студии любительского художественного и технического творчества, любительские объединения и клубы по интересам, народные университеты и их факультеты, школы и курсы прикладных знаний и навыков, физкультурно-спортивные кружки и секции, группы здоровья и туризма, а также другие клубные формирования творческого просветительского, физкультурно-оздоровительного и иного направления, соответствующего основным принципам и видам деятельности культурно-досугового учреждения.     
1.4.Клубное формирование в рамках своей деятельности:
-организует систематические занятия в формах и видах, характерных         
для данного клубного формирования (репетиция, лекция, урок,    тренировки и т.п.);
-проводит творческие отчеты о результатах своей деятельности (концерты, выставки, конкурсы, соревнования, показательные занятия и открытые уроки, творческие лаборатории, мастер-классы и т.п.);
-участвует в общих программах и акциях культурно-досугового учреждения;
-использует другие формы творческой работы и участия в культурной и общественной жизни;
-принимает участие в муниципальных, региональных, общероссийских и международных фестивалях, смотрах, конкурсах, выставках и т.п.

----------

бемолик (27.03.2016), Ирина Лисс (13.04.2017), Танта (09.09.2019), ЮленьКо (30.09.2017)

----------


## бемолик

Конечно,для этого и создан,научились _спели,показали. но само название кружок подразумевает то,что туда идет кто хочет,даже со слабыми муз.данными.и там развивается,п.ч.в школу искусств к примеру,не взяли.но музыканты знают,что времени,чтобы развить и выпустить на сцену,нужно мнооого. И выступают как правило  одни и те же дети.,а требования предъявляются по полной программе.и тогда интересно почему клубные формирования подразделяются на кружки и коллективы...

----------


## Натник

> например,для кружка не является обязательным отчетный концерт,участие в фестивалях? просто часто на практике требования к кружку как к сложившемуся коллективу _хору ,ансамблю.но так как действительно в кружок дети походили,пришли другие ,способности разные,для своего развития посещать кружок могут все,а петь к примеру на сцене далеко нет...,то возникают трудности..


 я с вами полностью согласна, и нам так говорили, что мы организуем досуг людей и совсем не обязательно, чтобы они где то выступали...Другое дело, что нам, живущим в деревнях, приходится привлекать такие кружки для того чтобы организовывать концерт или другое мероприятие, да и люди у нас так настроены, что если они ходят на кружок, то и на сцене должны обязательно выступать, хотя нам всегда говорят, вы смотрите кого выпускаете...

----------

бемолик (27.03.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

http://tvorchlitsey.ru/proektyiprogr...y-klubnye.html

несколько программ клубных формирований

----------

elena1977elena21 (07.01.2018), марандра (01.09.2016), Танта (09.09.2019)

----------


## Натник

Скажите пож-ста, необходимо ли писать учебно-творческий план для кружка или другого клубного формирования снхт?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, зависит от формы


Кружок	
Не имеет программы.

Студия	
Должна иметь утвержденную програм*му, календарно-тематический план.

Факультет народного университета	
Программа составляется в соответ*ствии с потребностями органов местно*го самоуправления, востребованностью общества.

Курсы прикладных знаний	
Имеют утвержденную программу, ка*лендарно-тематический план на опреде*ленный период, но не более творческого сезона

Творческая лаборатория	
Не имеет программы.

*Любительское объединение	
Имеет репертуар, программу по развитию, график участия в массовых мероприятиях учреждения.*

Группа	
Не имеет программы.

Клуб по интересам	
Не имеет календарно-тематического плана, но возможна программа развития формирования.

----------

Варшава (20.09.2016), Елена Мамаджанова (22.09.2016), Ирина Лисс (13.04.2017), Натник (20.09.2016), Худрук72 (04.12.2016)

----------


## Натник

> Натник, зависит от формы


Ирина Викторовна, я спрашиваю за учебно-творческий, а не календарно-тематический...

вот такое, только с приложениями мы должны писать :Swoon2:  А

I. Организационная работа - сентябрь.
   1. Комплектование коллектива;
   2. Организационное собрание;	
   3. Составление расписания.

II. Содержание репертуара:
1.	Учебный репертуар:
1.1.	речевые упражнения;
1.2.	упражнения – чистоговорки.
2.	Основной репертуар.

III. Теоретическая работа:
1.	Работа над речевой техникой, дикцией, дыханием, голосом;
2.	Работа над сценическим движением;
3.	Работа над актерским мастерством.

IV. Формы работы и их распределение:
1.	Работа над пьесой в классе;
1.1.	чтение произведения;
1.2.	чтение по ролям.
2.	Работа на сцене:
2.1. работа над мизансценами;
2.2. работа над сценическим движением;
2.3. работа над актерским мастерством.
4. Работа над музыкальным, шумовым и световым оформлением спектакля, миниатюры, сценки и т.д.
5. Изготовление декораций.
6. Работа над костюмами, образами героев.
7. Репетиции по частям (актам, действиям и т.д.) на сцене.
8. Сводные репетиции на сцене;
9. Генеральная репетиция.

V. Творческая работа.
    1. Репетиции в течение года;
    2. Участие в мероприятиях ДК (по мере необходимости, подготовленности
        при наличии подходящего репертуара).
3.	Показательное выступление в конце года.

----------

baranvagalina (31.08.2017), Танта (09.09.2019)

----------


## Наталья Радькова

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь,пожалуйста, положением вокального кружка,т.е. клубного формирования.Буду очень признательна)

----------

baranvagalina (31.08.2017)

----------


## baranvagalina

> Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь,пожалуйста, положением вокального кружка,т.е. клубного формирования.Буду очень признательна)


Присоединяюсь к просьбе!

----------


## Тыря

Уважаемые коллеги, у меня вопрос. К каждому формированию разрабатывается положение или устав и в чем разница между ними? В одних источниках указано, что в клубе по интересам устав обязателен. Вобщем-то хотелось бы понять разницу между уставом и положением. Спасибо

----------


## Рамоновна

> в клубе по интересам устав обязателен


слышала такое только про библиотечные клубы




> К каждому формированию разрабатывается положение или устав


по-моему, достаточно 3-х положений
- для самодеятельных, 
- кружков ДПИ и ИЗО, 
- клубов по интересам

----------


## Тыря

> слышала такое только про библиотечные клубы
> 
> 
> по-моему, достаточно 3-х положений
> - для самодеятельных, 
> - кружков ДПИ и ИЗО, 
> - клубов по интересам


Перерыла свои старые учебники, пересмотрела много  сайтов, но так точной информации и не нашла( 
Спасибо большое за ответ.

----------


## Тыря

Что-то нашла. Написано, что положение https://studfiles.net/preview/5020827/page:4/

----------

Варшава (20.09.2017), Милушка (24.09.2017), Танта (10.09.2019)

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки у меня вот такое, если правильно ,то пожалуйста,а если не правильно поправьте,исправлю...
Утверждаю: 
Директор МБУ «РДК»
Лук...... района
Ни...области
____________ 
«__» __________ 20__г.

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 
о клубном формировании - Кружке вокального пения «Соловьи»,
МБУ «РДК» Владимировский филиал
Лукояновского муниципального района
Нижегородской области
1.	Общие положения. 
1.1.	 Настоящее Положение регулирует деятельность клубного формирования – Кружка вокального пения «Соловьи».
1.2.	 Настоящее Положение разработано на основе Положения о клубном формировании МБУ «РДК» Лукояновского муниципального района Нижегородской области.
1.3.	 Настоящее Положение утверждается директором и является нормативным локальным актом, регламентирующим деятельность учреждения.
1.4.	 Кружок «Соловьи» - это постоянно действующее, без прав юридического лица, добровольное объединение людей, основанное на общности интересов, запросов и потребностей в занятиях художественным творчеством (вокалом), в совместной творческой деятельности, способствующей развитию и созданию ими культурных ценностей, а также основанное на единстве стремлений людей к получению актуальной информации и прикладных знаний в областях общественной жизни, культуры и искусства.
2.	Цели и задачи.
2.1.	 Развитие и повышение исполнительского мастерства, в самодеятельном  творчестве;
2.2.	 Создание нового репертуара;
2.3.	 Реализация творческих способностей и активное участие в  мероприятиях;
2.4.	 Воспитание художественного вкуса в восприятии музыки;
2.5.	 Выявление талантливой и инициативной молодёжи;
2.6.	 Содействие дальнейшему развитию вокального искусства.
3.	Организация деятельности Кружка «Соловьи».
3.1.	 Кружок «Соловьи» создается, реорганизуется и ликвидируется по решению заведующего филиалом. Коллективу предоставляется помещение для проведения занятий, он обеспечивается необходимой материально-технической базой;
3.2.	 Занятия Кружка «Соловьи» проводятся систематически 2 раза в неделю в соответствии с утвержденным расписанием занятий. В расписание занятий могут вноситься коррективы по мере необходимости;
3.3.	 По согласованию с директором; кружок «Соловьи» может оказывать платные услуги: концертные программы, при условии, что сборы от реализации платных услуг будут использоваться на развитие коллективов (приобретение костюмов, реквизита, методических пособий, а также на поощрение участников и руководителя Кружка);
3.4.	 За вклад в совершенствование и развитие творческой деятельности участники Кружка «Соловьи» могут быть представлены к различным видам поощрений: грамоты, почетные знаки и др.;
3.5.	 Прием участников в Кружок «Соловьи» осуществляется на основании Приложения 1 к Положению о клубном формировании МБУ «РДК»  Владимировский филиал Лукояновского муниципального района Нижегородской области.
4.	Учебно-воспитательная и творческо-организационная работа в Кружке «Соловьи».
4.1.	 Учебно-воспитательная работа Кружка «Соловьи» определяется планом и программами и должна включать:
- ознакомление с историей искусств, процессами, происходящими в вокальном творчестве, тенденциями развития его отдельных видов, обсуждение вопросов формирования репертуара;
- посещение музеев, выставок, концертов и т.д.
4.2.  Творческо-организационная работа в Кружке «Соловьи» предусматривает:
- организация  и проведение систематических занятий в формах и видах, характерных для Кружка «Соловьи»: репетиции, лекции, уроки и др.;
- проведение творческих отчетов о результатах своей деятельности (концерты, конкурсы и др.);
- участие в общих мероприятиях, программах и акциях районного Дома культуры;
- участие в городских, областных, региональных, всероссийских и международных фестиваля, смотрах, конкурсах и др.;
5.	Нормативы деятельности Кружка «Соловьи».
5.1.	 Коллектив Кружка «Соловьи» в течении творческого сезона (с сентября по май) должен представить следующие показатели результативности:
- концертная программа - 1;
- участие в концертах учреждения – не менее 2;
- ежегодное обновление не менее 4 части текущего репертуара;
- выступление на других площадках – не менее 1.
6.	Руководство над Кружком «Соловьи»  и контроль за его деятельностью.
6.1.	 Контроль за деятельностью Кружка «Соловьи» осуществляет заведующий Владимировского филиала;
6.2.	 Непосредственное руководство Кружком «Соловьи» осуществляет руководитель Кружка;
6.3.	 Руководитель Кружка принимается на работу или освобождается от нее в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством; 
6.4.	 Руководитель Кружка несёт персональную ответственность за организацию творческой работы, программу, содержание деятельности  коллектива, его развитие;
6.5.	Руководитель Кружка:
- проводит набор участников в коллектив и формирует группы по степени подготовки; 
7.Условия участия в Кружке:
4.1. Участником Кружка может стать любой желающий при условии существования его возрастной группы, наличия свободного места и соблюдений условий настоящего положения;
4.2. Для участия в Кружке необходимы следующие документы:
- заявление о зачислении в Кружок;
- подписанная «Личная карточка» ( для ребенка до 14 лет подписанная родителями)
-подписанная справка-анкета о прослушивании инструктажа о правилах поведения и техники безопасности на занятиях.
 4.3.  При не соблюдении условий настоящего Положения, руководитель имеет право на  отчисление участника Кружка.


С Положением ознакомлен(а)

____________________________________













Приложение 1 
к Положению о клубном формировании 


Правила приёма в клубное формирование в рамках муниципального задания  
1. Общие требования к  приёму обучающихся.
   1.1.   Приём обучающихся в клубные  объединения МБУ «РДК» Владимировский филиал производится на добровольной основе на основании  заявления (для детей до 18 лет – на основании заявления родителей или законных представителей). 
   1.2.   Обучающийся имеет право заниматься в нескольких творческих коллективах, менять их.
   1.3.   Набор в клубные  объединения учреждения обучающихся  производится независимо от уровня их подготовки по данному направлению.
   1.4.   Комплектование творческих объединений на новый учебный год производится с 1 сентября по 1 октября ежегодно. В течение года производится доукомплектование клубных  объединений учреждения.
   1.5.   Количество обучающихся в Учреждении определяется условиями, созданными для осуществления образовательного процесса, с учетом санитарных и гигиенических норм и нормативов.
   1.6.   В приеме в клубное объединение учреждения может быть  отказано в случае медицинских противопоказаний, не соответствия возраста.
2.   Правила посещения занятий.
   2.1   Участники должны посещать занятия в соответствии с расписанием.
   2.2   Потребитель услуги  и сопровождающие их лица обязаны приходить на занятия за 15-20 минут до начала занятий.
   2.3   Участники обязаны заранее ставить в известность руководителя о причине отсутствия на занятиях или о намерении прекратить занятия. В случае плохого самочувствия участника, с симптомами заболевания руководитель коллектива в праве не допустить участника к занятию. Строго запрещается посещать занятия во время инфекционных болезней, представляющих опасность для других.
   2.4   Участники обязаны соблюдать дисциплину на занятиях и строго выполнять задания руководителя кружка.
   2.5   Родители допускаются на занятия только по приглашению руководителя, кроме «открытых» занятий.
   2.6   Руководитель оставляет за собой право отчислять учащихся в связи с нарушением  внутреннего распорядка МБУ«РДК» Владимировский филиал и отклонениями в поведении ребенка.
   2.7   Участие детей в мероприятиях МБУ «РДК» Владимировский филиал (генеральные репетиции, концерты, конкурсы, праздники, выставки и т.д.) являются частью творческого процесса и обязательны для  участников клубного формирования.
   2.8   Участники обязаны бережно относиться к имуществу учреждения, учебным пособиям, музыкальным инструментам и т.д. В случае порчи имущества МБУ«РДК» Владимировский филиал участники обязаны возместить нанесенный ущерб.
   2.9   Участники обязаны соблюдать чистоту и порядок в залах, фойе, классах и туалетных комнатах.
   2.10    МБУ «РДК» Владимировский  филиал не несет ответственность:
- за вещи, не сданные в гардероб,
- за личные вещи, оставленные без присмотра в фойе и раздевалках.
2.11 Участники клубных формирований обязаны:
- соблюдать правила внутреннего распорядка;
- систематически посещать занятия и выполнять в установленные сроки все задания руководителей коллективов.

----------

Танта (09.09.2019)

----------


## лариса львовна

Наталья посмотрите пост выше,если такое,то есть для хореографического и ДПИ ,театральный.

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте) Девочки,есть на каждое клубное формирование положение,а общего нет..может есть у кого?помогите пожалуйста))

----------


## Irina Roshupkina

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь,пожалуйста образец паспорта клубного формирования, может где уже выкладывали))) извините если просмотрела!

----------


## Скибыч

*Irina Roshupkina*, 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Erd1/MapwEkA6J это положение о клубном формировании. Там все есть. Даже с горкой.

----------

sagala7 (28.01.2021), Tararam (18.09.2018), Варшава (16.02.2018), На самом на краю земли (02.08.2018), Ольга Усольцева (13.02.2018)

----------


## Aina

Всем привет; )
Понимаю, что банально..
Но мне нужна программа театральной кружка.
При чем и взрослого и детского.
Я недавно только вышла на работу после долгого декрета. Разгребаю все, что не было сделано до меня. А ещё же текущие мероприятия. В общем, мозг с трудом собирается в кучу.
И ещё дело в том, что в отличии от взрослого кружка *там серьёзная студия), детский кружок носит "стихийный" характер (собираемся к мероприятиям), не хочется писать много о театре, в полной его мере.
Все, что нашла в интернете, уж больно серьёзные трактаты.
Поэтому, если кто в меня кинет своей программой, буду очень признательна!;)))

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Но мне нужна программа театральной кружка.


Здравствуйте) Для кружка нужно только положение, программа для кружка прописывается в журнале учета работы клубного формирования (тематический репертуарный план); студия предусматривает программу. Посмотрите здесь: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FjU3/YUVErWTya Удачи)))

----------

Алла и Александр (04.01.2023), лариса львовна (23.01.2022)

----------


## Aina

Здравствуйте! Вот я это вроде тоже знаю...
Но начальство требует Положение, программу, репертуаре план и журнал на каждый коллектив. .. и бороться с ними бесполезно; (((

----------


## Aina

И огромное вам спасибо!;)))
У меня сейчас тоже Пилигрим;))) Прям как там.

----------


## Ольга 18

А случайно никто не може поделиться перспективным планированием для ДК на полугодие? Интересным.

----------

